# SpraynShine



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Has anyone used it if so could you give me some feed back please.

http://www.readytovalet.com/10_LITR...WASH_+_MICROFIBRE_CLOTHS/p388157_1942673.aspx


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Anybody?


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

It is similar if not the same as greased lightning. Loads of reviews and discussions in this section about them.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

If it's anything like go-waterless then it's perfect if you dont like or are not able to use a hose/water.


----------



## Concho (Jan 11, 2011)

I've used it quite a lot. Posted a few reviews on here. It's pretty good and I still use it occasionally now as I still have a supply. Their customer service is pretty poor but ready to valet are a reseller so you shouldn't have that problem, I dealt with spraynshine direct. It's probably not the best waterless out there but not far off, still very good.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=209151

Also search a few of my old posts, have mentioned it quite a lot.


----------



## erich (Jun 15, 2011)

oh i never use it but many times i think about it but i drop my idea due to some doubts.


----------



## shiny i10 (Aug 3, 2011)

I've used it quite a few times smells like bubblegum, does'nt make your trim white like showroom shine. You can use it all over the car except for the windscreen, but i wouldnt do the car with it if it very dirty, ok for light dust, water marks a quick detail that kind of thing and i found it beads better than showroom shine.


----------



## m411mtf (Feb 10, 2008)

I like it, got 5 x 1 litre bottles for a fiver a couple of years back at a boot sale. Great for a quick once over when out and about!


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

i use this product a lot and it is good but not the best imo


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 1, 2008)

Concho said:


> I've used it quite a lot. Posted a few reviews on here. It's pretty good and I still use it occasionally now as I still have a supply. Their customer service is pretty poor but ready to valet are a reseller so you shouldn't have that problem, I dealt with spraynshine direct. It's probably not the best waterless out there but not far off, still very good.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=209151
> 
> Also search a few of my old posts, have mentioned it quite a lot.


Why doe it look pink in your bottle but green in others??


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

Grim Reaper said:


> Why doe it look pink in your bottle but green in others??


that will have been before they changed it all, new logo, bottles, smell. they changed it around May 2011


----------

